# In Home Retail Roof Sales Help



## Roof Sales Manager (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey everyone!

We have a restoration company opened in 2014 in boston for a franchise system. We are primarily and insurance based restoration, but have been seeing a lot more retail sales opportunities recently. We are trying to formulate the best way to conduct an in home sale. We would like to have a two step close, but we are struggling with if we should have a pitch book, or Powerpoint, or just stick to building rapport, giving details of the damage, then provide a quote and hope they pick us...


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Your best plan is to test, test, test. Try them all and start reviewing what works and doesn't. Selling restoration or roofing is a style thing. If you keep incorporating refinements you can keep improving the close ratio. Personally we try to do that continually and are never happy to keep it the same without constant testing. IMO.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## Thomas1992 (Jun 28, 2018)

*Tobuz, a marketplace for all businesses*

Hi, now that you have enlightened readers with the ups & downs of making that big decision, time they should make the plunge @ www.tobuz.com . It is an online marketplace for buyers, sellers, franchisors, brokers & investors to connect on a single platform. Franchisors can also compare between a line up of options and seek expert assistance.


----------

